# Skipper's Adventures Week 15 ATV Excitement



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures
Week 15

​*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh, I see Skipper is back to his adventures on the seven seas!  
I'm not even sure of the contraption he is driving, some kind of hovercraft maybe? :S It seems it can go on land too, it has tires.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh Skippy you are back with another adventure. How exciting you are touring the ocean on your hovercraft.. You are sure getting around but you haven't been to Australia yet... Indi loves your hovercraft...


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Its a wonder this dynamic dude didn't flick a rod in the water and catch a sword fish whilst he was cruising on his mission! 

Skippy, you are a legend! And your Mama takes awesome photos of you - but then, you are a handsome little devil, aren't you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Special agent skippy appears to be traversing the lochs...in search of the infamous Loch Ness monster, who has been sighted coming ashore on occasion, for who knows what reason. If "Nessie" really exists, our man Skip is just the birdie to solve this case...


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipper*

Hi, Deb, glad to see Skipper is on the move again. exploring our wonderful planet. Say high for me to the gang. Test results prelim sound OK. A bit tired but hope to be on the move soon. I apologize for errors , can not seem to spell today. thank God for red marks. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh Skipper! Do you have a license to drive that thing?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


aluz said:



Oh, I see Skipper is back to his adventures on the seven seas!  
I'm not even sure of the contraption he is driving, some kind of hovercraft maybe? :S It seems it can go on land too, it has tires.

Click to expand...

 This is an All Terrain Vehicle (ATV) Ms Aluz! It can drive on land and moves like a boat across the water.



LynandIndigo said:



Oh Skippy you are back with another adventure. How exciting you are touring the ocean on your hovercraft.. You are sure getting around but you haven't been to Australia yet... Indi loves your hovercraft...

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Indi! I may be coming to Australia soon. 



AnimalKaperz said:



Its a wonder this dynamic dude didn't flick a rod in the water and catch a sword fish whilst he was cruising on his mission! 

Skippy, you are a legend! And your Mama takes awesome photos of you - but then, you are a handsome little devil, aren't you! :thumbsup:

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Miss Lynda!



jonah said:



Special agent skippy appears to be traversing the lochs...in search of the infamous Loch Ness monster, who has been sighted coming ashore on occasion, for who knows what reason. If "Nessie" really exists, our man Skip is just the birdie to solve this case...

Click to expand...

 Mr. Randy -- How did you know about mission? It was supposed to be classified as TS/NOFORN/EYES ONLY.



Jo Ann said:



Hi, Deb, glad to see Skipper is on the move again. exploring our wonderful planet. Say high for me to the gang. Test results prelim sound OK. A bit tired but hope to be on the move soon. I apologize for errors , can not seem to spell today. thank God for red marks. Blessings, Jo Ann

Click to expand...

 I hope you feel better soon, Jo Ann!



SkyBluesMommy said:



Oh Skipper! Do you have a license to drive that thing?

Click to expand...

 I do, Miss Julie-- I'm licensed to drive just about everything that moves!*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

What an adventurous guy he is. No Hollywood star could challenge Skipper, he is No.1!!!!


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey,Skipper,
This looks like a mighty awesome adventure! If you are searching for the Loch Ness monster, as Randy suggests,I hope you have more luck than me;I sat up most of a night when I was a kid, watching the Loch, but Nessie never even showed a flipper,lol.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


despoinaki said:



What an adventurous guy he is. No Hollywood star could challenge Skipper, he is No.1!!!!

Click to expand...

 Thank you for the lovely compliment, Miss Despina! xoxo Skipper



Trimath said:



Hey,Skipper,
This looks like a mighty awesome adventure! If you are searching for the Loch Ness monster, as Randy suggests,I hope you have more luck than me;I sat up most of a night when I was a kid, watching the Loch, but Nessie never even showed a flipper,lol.

Click to expand...

Thank you Miss Trish! If I find Nessie, I'll be sure to let you all know.  xoxo Skipper*


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Firstly, I can't believe you have had him that long already! Time flies ... and so does Skipper on his hovercraft :racer:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks, Madonna!
It is amazing how fast the time has gone by, isn't it! :wow:*


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

I found it! More water frolics from our Skipper. He's certainly making waves for all his admirers (including a little Irish lass).


----------

